# Seth Feroce's Life Story



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 21, 2011)

His wife is pretty nice.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2011)

What a great video. Thanks for posting! (Cool pic of Feroce and his wife, too.)
*
http://www.sethferocetraining.com/*


----------



## victoriaB (Oct 22, 2011)

It was great.


----------

